# F10 Taste öffnet das Menü



## lyrics (28. Sep 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe der F10 Taste eine funktion hinzugefügt, jedoch öffnet das Programm bei betätigen auch das JMenu. Besteht die Möglichkeit das öffnen des Menüs zu unterbinden???

Besten Dank im voraus

Gruß

Lyrics


----------



## _charly_ (28. Sep 2006)

wäre denke ich sinnvoller, wenn du statt der F10 Taste einfach eine andere, noch nicht belegte Taste verwendest - vorallem deshalb, weil vielleicht jemand von der F10 Taste die Defaultfunktionalität erwartet - also damit man sich nicht umgewöhnen muss mein ich...


----------



## lyrics (28. Sep 2006)

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir REcht, jedoch ist das genau genommen keine Default Taste. Die Default Taste für diese Funktion ist die ALT Taste. 

Du hast natürlich Recht das in einigen Programmen der Cursor zum Menü springt.

Wenn es dennoch eine Möglichkeig gibt wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## thE_29 (28. Sep 2006)

Irgendwie ist das doch die DEFAULT Taste 

Drück mal F10 im Firefox, Explorer, IE, etc...

Da geht immer das Menü auf ^^

Wer weiß, ob das net von Windows gesteuert ist.


----------



## _charly_ (28. Sep 2006)

lyrics hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Default Taste für diese Funktion ist die ALT Taste.



laut:

http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/819-0655/6n32lrbhe?l=de&a=view

passt das schon, dass die F10 defür Default ist.

desweiteren hab ich auf der Seite was gelesen vonwegen Einstellungstool für Tastenkombinationen... mehr weiß ich leider nicht...


----------



## André Uhres (28. Sep 2006)

lyrics hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Ich habe der F10 Taste eine funktion hinzugefügt, jedoch öffnet das Programm bei betätigen auch das JMenu. Besteht die Möglichkeit das öffnen des Menüs zu unterbinden?..




```
//Hier wird F10 default Funktion unterbunden:
        //mb = JMenuBar
        InputMap im = mb.getInputMap(JComponent.WHEN_IN_FOCUSED_WINDOW);
        im.put(KeyStroke.getKeyStroke("F10"), "none");
```


----------



## thE_29 (28. Sep 2006)

Oho 

Wenn man also action none sagt, erspart man sich das removen 

Auch wieder was gelernt!


----------



## thre (20. Sep 2007)

Sorry, wenn ich das alte Thema nochmal nach oben hole. 

Der beschriebene Weg funktioniert gut für die F10-Taste, aber irgendwie weiß ich nicht so recht, wie ich das gleiche für die Alt-Taste unterbinden kann. Weiß da jemand rat? Ich habe folgendes versucht:


```
im.put(javax.swing.KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_ALT, java.awt.event.InputEvent.ALT_MASK), "none");
```

und ähnliche Experimente, aber das hat alles nicht funktioniert. Weiß jemand Rat?


Thomas


----------

